# Nebox questions



## Nightwalker (23/1/16)

What you guys think of Kanger Nebox? And does the RBA section also support SS? Or is it just stock SS coils?
What gage?


----------



## Stevape;) (24/1/16)

My wife love the Nebox. Not one leak or any issues works flawless. Not sure bout the ss as I build Kanthal coils for her. And worst case just use the SS in wattage mode. Only down side about the Nebox is you cant dry burn a coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> My wife love the Nebox. Not one leak or any issues works flawless. Not sure bout the ss as I build Kanthal coils for her. And worst case just use the SS in wattage mode. Only down side about the Nebox is you cant dry burn a coil.


See, now that is something that they should mention. Shot man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (24/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> My wife love the Nebox. Not one leak or any issues works flawless. Not sure bout the ss as I build Kanthal coils for her. And worst case just use the SS in wattage mode. Only down side about the Nebox is you cant dry burn a coil.


If you own a subtank mini you can use the base to screw your coil onto another mod and dry burn your coils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (24/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> My wife love the Nebox. Not one leak or any issues works flawless. Not sure bout the ss as I build Kanthal coils for her. And worst case just use the SS in wattage mode. Only down side about the Nebox is you cant dry burn a coil.



why cant you dry burn on the nebox


----------



## Stevape;) (24/1/16)

The RBA needs to be screwed into the tank portion to fire it. Then you will most probably have the gunk fall into your tank.


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> The RBA needs to be screwed into the tank portion to fire it. Then you will most probably have the gunk fall into your tank.


Can't you use another mod to fire it?


----------



## Pixstar (24/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Can't you use another mod to fire it?


Yes, most definitely. As mentioned you just need the base for a Subtank Mini, screw the RBA into it and mount on any mod. CHeck your ohms and dry burn to clean the coil/s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (24/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> What you guys think of Kanger Nebox? And does the RBA section also support SS? Or is it just stock SS coils?





shaun patrick said:


> What you guys think of Kanger Nebox? And does the RBA section also support SS? Or is it just stock SS coils?
> What gage?



I love love love my 3 Nebox's !!!! Yes 3 lol .. I use the OCC coils and not one leek! And the flavor is amazing .. I just use wattage and not TC .. And I also have a subbox Mini and smok one with TVF4 micro tank and I keep going back to my easy Nebox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yes, most definitely. As mentioned you just need the base for a Subtank Mini, screw the RBA into it and mount on any mod. CHeck your ohms and dry burn to clean the coil/s.


I sold mine... Maybe you want to part with a base?


----------



## Pixstar (25/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I sold mine... Maybe you want to part with a base?


Have complete tanks only, sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Well according to my friend it was the worst mod he owned. Always leaking and spitting liquid when fired. and very unreliable as a daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (25/1/16)

Then he did something very wrong, they are reliable as they come. Its basically a different positioned Sub Tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (25/1/16)

Couple of things that bothers me about the nebox:

1) Cant dryburn coils
2) Plastic Tank - prone to cracks with certain juices
3) Tank not removable - I like to thoroughly wash my tanks regularly....
4) Tank is a bit big for my taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

I don't know how one could get spitback. The coil is at the bottom


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I don't know how one could get spitback. The coil is at the bottom



its just a very crackly sounding tank. You press the fire button and it sounds like popcorn exploding.



Stevape;) said:


> Then he did something very wrong, they are reliable as they come. Its basically a different positioned Sub Tank



Could be maybe. But it did always have issues and he kept stealing my 2Rands to open up the tank :'D.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

@Andre its a ligit question. I know all are at the bottom of the tank but maybe I fraised it wrong for you. Spitback would be near impossible on this tank as the airflow is so far from the driptip.


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> @Andre its a ligit question. I know all are at the bottom of the tank but maybe I fraised it wrong for you. Spitback would be near impossible on this tank as the airflow is so far from the driptip.


 Why would the airflow affect it? Im assuming the coil is frying the the liquid which is then jumping into your mouth via the drip tip. Unless spitback means something else?


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Why would the airflow affect it? Im assuming the coil is frying the the liquid which is then jumping into your mouth via the drip tip. Unless spitback means something else?


Its position is at the bottom of a 100ml tank. For juice to travel up airflow, I would assume one is taking massive hits then. Maybe I'm off the mark here completely and my bad then


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I don't know how one could get spitback. The coil is at the bottom



Regardless of a top or bottom coil, there is a direct air path from the coil to your mouth.
Usually the BVC (bottom vertical coils) dont have a trend to spit upwards and rather spit sideways, but its not chiselled in stone and on occasion can hit the tongue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/1/16)

In TC mode, what temp do you suggest, or is this user preference ?


----------



## Mogwai79 (7/2/16)

Hi, I love my NEBOX. Only problem I have is the LCD screen has now, after a month, got two lines through it. (dead pixels) if I can put it that way. Not a problem, is there anything that I can do about it? Attached a picture, hope it's clear enough.


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> Hi, I love my NEBOX. Only problem I have is the LCD screen has now, after a month, got two lines through it. (dead pixels) if I can put it that way. Not a problem, is there anything that I can do about it? Attached a picture, hope it's clear enough.


Honestly don't know. Contact the vendor, maybe the warranty is still active?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (7/2/16)

Will do thanks.


----------



## Chezzig (7/2/16)

I've gone through two Nebox's in a month .. Vendor wasn't helpful at all and both were from him .. First one took two weeks to start leaking everywhere and the 2nd took a day very disappointed

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (7/2/16)

To be honest mine seems to leak when the juice level gets low. I would say the last 2/3ml. Then it leaks, how ever that only happend the first 2 times and then it stopped. I use 50/50 PG VG mix juice and 60/40 VG PG juice. If I recall correctly it actually stopped when I started with the 60/40 mix.


----------



## Pixstar (7/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> I've gone through two Nebox's in a month .. Vendor wasn't helpful at all and both were from him .. First one took two weeks to start leaking everywhere and the 2nd took a day very disappointed


That really sucks @Chezzig , sorry to hear. I recall you had 3 and very happy with them. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Neal (7/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> I've gone through two Nebox's in a month .. Vendor wasn't helpful at all and both were from him .. First one took two weeks to start leaking everywhere and the 2nd took a day very disappointed



Hey @Chezzig, that's disappointing. I will presume the vendor in question was more than helpful when taking your cash off you. Insist on better service and back up, he should be really trying to help you at this point. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (7/2/16)

I did 


Pixstar said:


> That really sucks @Chezzig , sorry to hear. I recall you had 3 and very happy with them. Very unfortunate.


yeah I did have 3 @Pixstar, and I did love them that's why I bought so many  my first blue one starting leaking so I used my second one which was working great for 2 weeks .. Had the third as a spare , the first day I used it it dumped a whole tank twice . Have bought mods and tanks now. And they are so much more reliable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (7/2/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> To be honest mine seems to leak when the juice level gets low. I would say the last 2/3ml. Then it leaks, how ever that only happend the first 2 times and then it stopped. I use 50/50 PG VG mix juice and 60/40 VG PG juice. If I recall correctly it actually stopped when I started with the 60/40 mix.


I'm so glad yours has stopped "@Mogwai79 they are such great devices when they do work .. So handy and the size is such a win .. !


----------



## Chezzig (7/2/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Chezzig, that's disappointing. I will presume the vendor in question was more than helpful when taking your cash off you. Insist on better service and back up, he should be really trying to help you at this point. Hope you come right.


@Neal, I chucked them in the trash and purchased another solution , not ideal .. But I'm happy with my newest purchase .. Got a great deal and I'm happily vaping leak free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

It's nickname is LeakBox. I have one and love it, but I have to keep in mind the following, unlike other devices, the Nebox shouldn't be stood upright but rather lying on it's side. It has a pretty large tank, 10ml of juice above coil and airflow will cause leaking under gravity. It is unique, and makes a great vape in a compact form. In saying that it is my "on the road" device, and my other tank/mod combos are my go to fog machines for daily use. My

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

